# JSB ended - not entitled to JSA



## kerrymum (8 Feb 2011)

My job seekers benifit finished in January and I was means tested for JSA and told I dont qualify for JSA as my husband earns too much.

I am working part time 3 days a week at the moment and actively looking for a full time job. As I am work and paying PRSI am I entitled to sign back on in 13 weeks for JSB?


----------



## pudds (8 Feb 2011)

*Re-qualifying for Jobseeker's Benefit*

  If you have used up your entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit (JB), you may re-qualify by working and paying the appropriate PRSI contributions for at least 13 weeks. If you are working and getting JB, as in the case of systematic short-time workers and some part-time workers, the 13 weeks paid contributions can begin once you have claimed JB for 156 days.


  You must have suffered a substantial loss of employment to re-qualify for JB, unless you are a casual worker. If you have lost your job you will have suffered a substantial loss of employment. If you are a part-time or systematic short-time worker DSP will look at your pattern of employment over the last 13 weeks or another representative period to find out whether you have suffered a substantial loss of employment. 



  For example, if you are getting JB and working 3 days each week as a systematic short-time worker or a part-time worker and your employment pattern has not changed during the course of your JB claim, you will not have suffered a substantial loss of employment and will not re-qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit.


 However, if your JB claim ends and your 3 day week working week is then reduced to a 2 day week, you will have suffered a substantial loss of employment and may re-qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit.


http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html


----------



## Welfarite (9 Feb 2011)

Good post, Pudds. I've added it to the keypost.


----------



## kerrymum (9 Feb 2011)

Thanks a million for clarifying that for me, much appreicated


----------

